
Just a programmer - DanielRibeiro
http://michaelochurch.wordpress.com/tag/just-a-programmer/
======
PaulFreund
It pretty much sums up what I feared for a long time. I think a different
approach many programmers (especially on HN as it seems) is a startup as an
alternative.

